# A Children's Book Called "The CAGE" by CMM



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 6, 2003)

I have been trying to get this book published, but unfortunately book publishes don't seemed thrilled about a kids book on wrath, sin and hell (go figure).

I have tested the book on many in my church, and they have found it a blessing.

Let me know if you think it is a help.

Age range - 5-9 or so.

http://www.apuritansmind.com/TheCage/TheCageMainPage.htm


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Dec 6, 2003)

Webmaster...I think it's very well done. 

As far as marketing it I think I'd change the age range...Maybe 8-13, only because you might find publishers more receptive to that style of book for an older age group, but certainly younger children can understand it. It would also make a great give-away track type booklet.

Now, I reconize you probably researched this and I might sound redundant or even in error with your own findings...If so, then simply ignore the rest. Have you ever had a book published before? I haven't, though I've tried, so my comments are based on research, not experience.

The publishing industry is particulary hard to break into, they are inundated with would-be published writers who want to make their voice heard, tell their story, or believe that have something important to share. Because of this submissions have to follow specific guidelines or they automatically go into the slush pile. Even with picture books publishers judge text and illustrations separately. So with your book I would submit the text according to their guideines--without the illustrations, but I would reference the illustrations, in a cover letter, and have the illustrator submit as well. If you don't already have an agent, you might want to try to get an agent first. Though if you haven't tried, they are all most equally as hard to get as publishers.

I belong to a couple of writing groups...and in my observations the people their have been helped enormously by attending writer's confrences and workshops where agents and editors are present to look at the manuscripts. Not only is it a place to learn, but it's also a place to make contacts. If I was serious about getting published I would make it a priority to attend a writer's conference. Suddenly you're a name and face to these people, and your work becomes a priority for them to look at.

The other thing I would keep in consideration is that most cases these publishing companies are not missionary ventures, but are in business to make money. Because of that from a marketing standpoint it's helpful to think like they do in writing your cover letter. How do you perceive this book being marketed? What's the price range? What do you plan to do to help market it? Without changing a word of the book (because I don't think the issue is really &quot;hell&quot; ) you may find that they give your proposal more consideration, because you recognize their concerns, have addressed them, and understand what you're talking about. They have to see how this book works for them, and why parents and teachers would want to buy this book.

Like I said, I'm writing this only on the slim chance that you haven't researched publishing...If you have please disregard the advice.

[Edited on 12-6-2003 by ChristianasJourney]


----------



## Gregg (Dec 6, 2003)

Maybe you can contact a group/ministry like Focus On The Family (or another family based ministry) and they might be able to help you get it published, or publish it yourself. Just a thought:roll:


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 8, 2003)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## shelly (Mar 22, 2004)

I like it very much. I'm going to have my 9 year old read it. He is very much against God and church and is very difficult to love. Many times I don't. I'll let you know what his response to it is. I hope it will be used to open his eyes. sigh...

shelly


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 22, 2004)

Interesting that a 9 year old is that hardened already. We should pray for him. 

Someone so young, just having forming thought about God, there had to be soemthing that he heard that turned him off (someone he loved died, or is sick, father left him, etc.) Anything like that happen?


----------



## sailorswife (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought it was very good and I wouldn't have a probelm reading it to a child younger then 8.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 17, 2004)

I and my wife LOVED it! I would buy one in a second if it were published!

I will pray for that to happen!


----------



## turmeric (May 18, 2004)

Trying not to envy your talent.


----------



## Ianterrell (May 18, 2004)

I reall like this Matt. I hope this is published some day soon, by God's grace.


----------



## Scot (Jun 3, 2004)

I liked it. My oldest will be 9 next month. I also have a 4 year old, a 3 year old and a 14 month old. I think this will come in handy.

Hey, if you changed it so that everyone had a key in their pocket and all they had to do was exercise their &quot;freewill&quot; to use it, then it would probably get published quicker.

Kidding!!!:bs2:

In Christ,
Scot


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jun 3, 2004)

That's the hard thing about telling the truth, and stadning on biblical orthodoxy - 

1) Either you compormise the truth and sell a gajillion books.

2) You know somoene at a high level in Reformed circles and they publish your book for you (edited of course).

3) You own your own publishing house and publish your own books.

4) You pay for your own website, be your own editor, and publish things for free for people to read for free.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jun 3, 2004)

I just read it for the first time, Matt, and I must say, it's excellent. I would definitely buy it if it was published, for which I will pray (now you've got me speaking in poetry!)

In Christ,

Chris


----------



## Reformingstudent (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I have been trying to get this book published, but unfortunately book publishes don't seemed thrilled about a kids book on wrath, sin and hell (go figure).
> 
> I have tested the book on many in my church, and they have found it a blessing.
> ...



WOW! That was great. My wife read it to my six year old son this morning and he really liked it. I have been reading the bible to him every night along with the children's catechism and i can see him growing in his understanding. He loves to ask questions about God and about the bible stories I read to him so he really enjoyed the Cage. We had a discussions about the story after my wife read it to him this am. I mainly tried to show him with the ten Commandments why we need
a Saviour and how because none of us keep the law perfectly and that God demands perfect obedience to His Holy law and because we are sinners we are all worthy of Hell. I showed him why Christ had to come and save us from our sins. he understands a lot and I believe that the message is coming through to him. 

Also i came across this on the Sermon audio website and thought if you have not found a publisher as yet maybe this could be of some help to you. http://www.xulonpress.com/


God
bless




Tom


----------



## Readhead (Nov 17, 2005)

I've just joined and thought I would add a little to this discussion. I think the work in question is now being printed and isn't available on line so I'm a bit late for that, probably a bit late to be joining the discussion too - but what's new! 
I think the advice of the older age range given above is very good. 
I'd also encourage Christian writers to be careful when using allegory as it sometimes isn't a format that is robust enough to carry real biblical/christian truth. This is seen with some of the allegory in C.S. Lewis' books particularly the part where Aslan is killed by the White Witch after an agreement or negotiation between them. That allegorically doesn't tie in with the fact that Christ, God's Son, was sent to earth to die for us and face God's wrath - the Devil was not involved in the plans.
Spurgeon even had small problems with Bunyan's Pilgrim's Progress where he mentions that Salvation really takes place at The Wicket Gate point in the journey and what happens at the Cross part of Christian's journey is assurance. 
One tip I'd give to would be writers is to research your publisher's before you approach them. Most have writer's guidelines available either on line or on request. Christian bookshops could also be a good source of information. Ask them who is publishing allegorical fiction, who are the strong reformed publishers that are publishing children's material? That might help.

Regards
Readhead


----------

